

Show HN: Dev Skills + MovingWorlds = Travel and Change the World - MovingWorlds
https://movingworlds.org/

======
hajpoj324
This sounds like a great opportunity! Do you guys have any case stories of
people doing this? Would love to hear about the impact experteers were able to
have.

~~~
MovingWorlds
Thanks!

A few highlights here on our "Experteering Stories" page... including a UX
Designer from Amazon.com. [https://movingworlds.org/experteering-
stories](https://movingworlds.org/experteering-stories)

Outside of the published stories, we've also placed technologists into
innovation hubs to support startups, with social enterprises, universities,
and also into nonprofits (including the Red Cross in Kenya) for roles from
database management to devops to full stack web development.

------
boskya
Contribute your skills, travel the world, get a different perspective and make
an impact. I think this is a great recipe for personal growth and fulfillment

------
MovingWorlds
Geekwire story on the launch here: www.geekwire.com/2014/movingworlds-opens-
platform-help/

------
jwerre
This space need to be filled. Best of luck MovingWorlds!

